# My Appaloosa Colt



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

(lol, he is very cute!) I don't see too much wrong with his confo. His toes go out a bit in the rear and, overall, his legs are not amazing. However, he does look very muscular/ athletic and his markings are very pretty! (I LOVE bay with black points!)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's really cute : )


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think he's adorable and I love the whole story behind his name  I can't get over his lil pot belly. I know you were worming him but still it's so cute and ticklable. Can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

lol I think his belly is just that... a belly... becuase I have been dewoming the crap out of him and he still has that belly


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I totally passed up the comment on "other than he's cute" ROFL. I think if he grows into himself he'll make a nice looking horse. Well put together for a youngster. I'm not really good with confirmation. The only thing I notice is that he has his back legs tucked under him but it could be just the way he is standing.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone who said he is cute lol, I wiil pass it on, he loves to hear it!

He has no idea he isnt a $10,000 horse


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

He's adorable. The only thing that really catches my eye is that he's a little cow-hocked in back (not too bad) and I think he could use more muscle in the butt, but that will come with age. Adorable. You should be proud of your baby!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

His confo is typical for a baby... most are pretty cow hocked for a while. I think he is adorable!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree, he is super cute!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

southerncowgirl93 said:


> He's adorable. The only thing that really catches my eye is that he's a little cow-hocked in back (not too bad) and I think he could use more muscle in the butt, but that will come with age. Adorable. You should be proud of your baby!


 
Thank you, the muscle part I can really agree on; his turnout is VERY limited right now... like to maybe once a week if that, I'm hoping once he gets out more he will start looking better! 
I know its REALLY bad for a growing baby to be stalled so much; just one of the many reasons we are moving!
(and I can see he is cowhocked, which saddly a lot of the studs babies are to some degree)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet face!
I assume he is an non-characteristic appy or is he hiding them well?





horsea said:


> (I LOVE bay with black points!)


Isn't that part of being a bay, black points?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I think he is more brown (aka seal bay) than a bay but thats just me :lol:.
Godness knows what he will look like once all shed out.

He is 7 months old btw.

He is a solid non-characteristic appaloosa.

In fact, I don't see one characteristic on him :-( but thats fine with me, thats how I ended up with him.
No spots + no color (they breed for pallys, buckskins, and such on)= not deisred and he wasnt selling. His future wasnt looking great so I decided to just take him when the offer came about.

His sire is a quarter horse (buckskin), his dam is an appaloosa (bay), he is in the process of getting registered and getting his performance permit in order too.

Registration costs are breaking my bank, but well worth it!
its my only hobby anyway :wink:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I think overall he will make a nice horse. He is a little cow hocked as already been stated. But he is liable to grow out of it. My young appaloosa when he was born... his whole front leg turned out... but as he grew and we did corrective trimming... it straightened out and you would never guess it now. And he just gets normal trims now. 
As for showing no signs of color... My sisters app had to be registered Non Characteristic... but at about 2, he started getting modeling on the eyes and nose, and his but got a real big roaning spot. We took pics and sent them in.. they upgraded his papers. 
But overall... I think he is a good looking horse and he will grow into himself quite nicely


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a little one about his age. I'd love to see more pictures as he's growing up.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Injury to his left rear? Looks enlarged - especially from rear and 3/4 rear view. From the front it appears as though a scrape is healing?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

mls said:


> Injury to his left rear? Looks enlarged - especially from rear and 3/4 rear view. From the front it appears as though a scrape is healing?


I'm glad someone caught that, I was waiting for it to come up!

yes, he has a scrape on that leg... however its just a little scrape but it keeps swelling (not to bad, but you can see it for sure)... I guess its becuase he is stalled so much and can't walk it off, once out and running around it comes right down. He isnt lame on it (but was for the day and two days following when he did it).

Stupid crappy, dangerous fencing and farm :-x


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep worming him. As I said my grandmother has Skeeter, the bucksin half brother of his from Gail's. She's had him since the beginning of August, and he has been regularly wormed and rotated wormers and is STILL passing worms. And he didn't not sell because of his color, he didn't sell because although I like Gail and she has a good heart she is a krazy kolor BYB breeder and that doesn't fly with me. She barely looks at conformation, except in the case of Cash, her deceased stud. He was gorgeous and threw some absolutely awesome babies. HOWEVER, do not let that get you down, my gelding is a $35 horse that I'm pointing towards ApHC shows. Also, if you wait until you geld him his registration will be cheaper.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

kassierae said:


> And he didn't not sell because of his color, he didn't sell because although I like Gail and she has a good heart she is a krazy kolor BYB breeder and that doesn't fly with me. She barely looks at conformation, except in the case of Cash, her deceased stud. He was gorgeous and threw some absolutely awesome babies. HOWEVER, do not let that get you down, my gelding is a $35 horse that I'm pointing towards ApHC shows. Also, if you wait until you geld him his registration will be cheaper.


Yes, she is a very nice person, but I agree with you. its just funny that the foals with spots, and ones that were buckskin/pally sold (all but the haaf-aloosa that she still has, prob becuase his will be a large fat pony) and this little guy did not. Of course, he was a late foal too, so he could not sell during the later summer like the rest. 

Thanks for the registration info, I was planning on waiting until he sheds out in the spring... becuase perhaps he will get spots :lol: though its doubt full. I saw one of his dam's duaghters that was by her NICE appy stallion and she is a solid chestnut, I think she is around 10. But the mare is a nice looking thing.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Isn't that part of being a bay, black points?


Not always. My old horse was bay and he was solid brown to his hooves. By black points, I'm not talking about his mane and tail, I mean how his legs go to black. I love that!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Horsea, to be a bay a horse MUST have black points. Your horse was probably just a dark chestnut.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

is he developing any appaloosa markings?
my colt Charlie is half appy and when he was a baby he had a blanket but when he got older he lost it and hes now a solid palomino


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> is he developing any appaloosa markings?
> my colt Charlie is half appy and when he was a baby he had a blanket but when he got older he lost it and hes now a solid palomino


No, he is pretty solid... I look over him up and down all the time and he doesn't have one Appaloosa marking... :lol:


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

kassierae said:


> Horsea, to be a bay a horse MUST have black points. Your horse was probably just a dark chestnut.


Not necessarily, This is what I found for an example:








She is a 'wild type' bay which is from agouti gene which is an allele from black. If this gene turns 'A' with 'At', then the horse would turn bay with brown points instead of black. It is very possible if the gene is recessive ​


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

But that horse still has minimal black points, note the fetlocks and ankles.

Flyin, keep your hopes up, remember that filly I told you about? Mandy's filly? She was as solid bay as your colt is until she was well over a year old. No spots, mottling, sclera, NOTHING. Then BAM she started to get color.


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

kassierae said:


> But that horse still has minimal black points, note the fetlocks and ankles.


Yes, it was part of my example. You can have a horse with solid brown points instead of black because the black of the gene will sometimes only mark a little, which is the hooves color. (That is the opposite of white leg markings.)


----------

